# headphone amplifier ... can I listen to yours? (northern california)



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm a bit skeptical about outboard headphone amplifiers and their claims about improving _this or that_. However they are crazy popular in the high-end scene and I want to listen to one to form my own opinion.

If you have one, and you live anywhere near the Bay Area in California (or you will be attending any get-togethers or competitions in nor-cal) I would like to meet you and take a listen. I can find a way to make this a mutual trade of some sort if you would like to approach it that way.

I'm not looking for a debate on weather or not they do anything beneficial, so please do not discuss their merits in this thread. Thank you.

-J


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I purchased a Fiio E5 amplifier. It was $19 shipped when I bought it last month. It made a very noticeable, pleasant difference with my headphones.
I think you will like it as well. I hope somebody is nearby you that will let you listen to one.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

And what problem are you trying to solve? Keep in mind you would need to develop a proprietary cable with seven conductors instead of three, and a matching connector. Seems like a ton of effort for ... what?

Also, still looking to borrow a headphone amp.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> I purchased a Fiio E5 amplifier. It was $19 shipped when I bought it last month. It made a very noticeable, pleasant difference with my headphones.
> I think you will like it as well. I hope somebody is nearby you that will let you listen to one.


OP this is a good amp to start with... a little background noise but you'll see the benefits
and can upgrade from there

pass the E5 to a friend

-free plug
BTW i love my cMOY from JDS LABS


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

abusiveDAD said:


> OP this is a good amp to start with... a little background noise but you'll see the benefits
> and can upgrade from there
> 
> pass the E5 to a friend
> ...


Love my cMOY from JDS Labs too!! I have a Fiio 17 on the way. 

OP- most car speakers sound better when amped with a high power amp vs. powered off the deck...right? Same principle. Many (not all) car speakers (headphones) are underpowered when run of the deck (iPhone or iPod).

I highly recommend the JDS labs cMOY!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I am aware of how they work, and I'm taking notes on your recommendations.

But I'm still looking to borrow one, or listen to one without buying one.

Thanks.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice sounding.

Crack OTL Headphone Amplifier Kit

Chuck


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Again thank you for the ideas and suggestions. I may follow them if I decide I want a headphone amp.

But my original request still stands. If anyone has a headphone amplifier I could demo that would be fantastic. I will be at a few of the MECA SQ competitions this year in north and central california if that is a convenient place to meet.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

hey Jazzi, wasn't trying to insult your intelligence, sorry if it came across that way.  Do you have any high-end Hi-Fi stores in your area? That is where I have had the best luck finding headphone amps to listen to. 

One more idea (probably best one)... Local / Regional Head-Fi Meets, Parties, Get-Togethers

Good luck!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

there's at least one company at THE SHOW with multiple units to listen to, if you come down.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I do plan on coming down, and I'll certainly keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip JT.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have an E5 you can have if you'd like it. I bought it for use with my smartphone but the 4g signal created unpleasant interference. Now I have a phone with a much better amplifier and have zero need for the E5.

FWIW, my desktop uses a Fiio E7 with line source going to an Objective 2 (O2) with Grado SR80i headphones. I love that set up.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hey bacon12,

That is a really fantastic offer, thank you very much! I'll send you a note to get that started. At the very least, I'll gladly pay for shipping.

-J


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

did you like the results


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hey aDAD,

Thanks for your interest. I did make it out to The Home Entertainment Show but there were no portable headphones amps available to listen to. What was there was impressive and fun to listen to though.

As for the Fiio E5, I have been too busy with school lately to listen to it enough. Now that finals are ending, ill have enough free time form an oppinion.


----------

